# My well mannered little man



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I've been told it's been awhile since I've posted some pics. Today was kind of slow so I took some of my little man Jett.

He's such a well behaved little man.
[attachment=55861:JettDogglesVest2.jpg]

Such a perfect little angel with such a sweet temperament.
[attachment=55862:JettLowRider2.jpg]


Well....maybe he can have just a bit of an opinion.
[attachment=55863:JettLowRider1.jpg]


Ok....maybe there's just a bit of an attitude now and then.
[attachment=55864:JettLowRider4.jpg]


*sigh* Ok....so he can get a bit sassy from time to time.
[attachment=55865:JettLowRider3.jpg]


But he's still my perfect little man. :wub:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I love his little face! :wub: :wub: :wub: I see that he is a mama's boy like Cody.

Hey what are you doing at work aren't you suppose to be resting that ankle young lady???????????


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

omg crystal he is soooooo adorable! such a pretty face :wub:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Jett is such a handsome fellow :wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

He is too cute. He even looks at the camera. I think he likes having his picture taken. :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhh Crystal!!! Mr. Adorable for sure. :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

kisses to you Jett!!! Make sure mom rests her ankle!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

What a handsome little boy! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I WANT HIM!!! RIGHT NOW!!!! Oh Crystal, I LOVE him.......he is just so adorable and sweet looking........such a darling Malt!!!! You really hit the jackpot when you got Jett~~~~


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Crystal, he's stunning! What beautiful boy he is.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

That boy is just SO HUGGABLE!! Tchelsi and I were fighting over the computer, each of us trying to see the photos first! Tchelsi won. :embarrassed: 
Tchelsi says: Hey there, Jett! You're the epitome of stud-muffin-ness! I hope one day we can meet in person and go out to dinner. You can be my "paw candy". :yes:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

He is such a sweet, sweet boy! Such an adorable little face and beautiful eyes! :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OMGoshh I LOVE Jett! :wub: :wub: :wub: I want a Jett, if he ever comes up missing, he's at my house!  LOL


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Sigh....... :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: . I love him so much.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Jett has that adorable sweet little face :innocent: that looks like he could never do anything wrong. :wub: his face, eyes and haircut. You need to post more of your babies. They are so sweet.

Hows the ankle today, did you keep it elevated and stayed off it? Anyways, hope its feeling better today.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a little love!! Hope you're feeling better, Crystal - don't overdo. :wub: :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow his eyes are just amazing :wub: What a heartbreaker with those looks!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:wub: :wub: he is so adorable! I love all the pictures you posted of Jett :wub2:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Aug 15 2009, 05:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818098


> I love his little face! :wub: :wub: :wub: I see that he is a mama's boy like Cody.
> 
> Hey what are you doing at work aren't you suppose to be resting that ankle young lady???????????[/B]


lol...Mama's boy is an understatement. But that's good because I'm pretty smitten with him too. And maybe in another year I'll be able to hire some help. But for now it's just me so no matter what, I'm there. Ah the perks of being your own boss.  

QUOTE (Deborah @ Aug 15 2009, 05:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818111


> He is too cute. He even looks at the camera. I think he likes having his picture taken. :wub:[/B]


He knows what to do when I get the camera out that's for sure. I'm trying to teach him to do the 'over the shoulder pose' that Des' little girl does. But he just insists on facing me!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 15 2009, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818154


> I WANT HIM!!! RIGHT NOW!!!! Oh Crystal, I LOVE him.......he is just so adorable and sweet looking........such a darling Malt!!!! You really hit the jackpot when you got Jett~~~~[/B]


Well I keep hinting (NOT) that we may be due for a little R&R at the beautiful Dianne, CeeCee & Rain retreat this winter. You could see him 24/7 then. But we hear the waiting list is pretty long. So we'll just patiently wait our turn.  And yes, I really did hit the jackpot when I got him. I still look at him every day and can't believe he's really mine.

QUOTE (gibbert @ Aug 15 2009, 09:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818171


> That boy is just SO HUGGABLE!! Tchelsi and I were fighting over the computer, each of us trying to see the photos first! Tchelsi won. :embarrassed:
> Tchelsi says: Hey there, Jett! You're the epitome of stud-muffin-ness! I hope one day we can meet in person and go out to dinner. You can be my "paw candy". :yes:[/B]


Jett says he has a vest that tells the world he's a stud muffin! Gotta get a picture of that one of these days. And he'd be honored to be the beautiful Miss Tchelsi's "paw candy". And he's a true snuggler. Plenty of snuggles for both you beautiful ladies. :hugging: :hugging: 

QUOTE (WoofLife @ Aug 15 2009, 10:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818192


> Sigh....... :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: . I love him so much.[/B]


Awww....he loves his Auntie Leslie too. And Miss Izzy. He's thinking it's past time for another visit.

QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Aug 15 2009, 10:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818194


> Jett has that adorable sweet little face :innocent: that looks like he could never do anything wrong. :wub: his face, eyes and haircut. You need to post more of your babies. They are so sweet.
> 
> Hows the ankle today, did you keep it elevated and stayed off it? Anyways, hope its feeling better today.[/B]


LOL...even though I'm showing that he can get a bit sassy? But yes, he really is a good boy. I'm so very proud of him.

Ankle's still swollen and still hurts. Thankfully today was a slow day and I was able to sit most of time. Normally I'd be a bit upset if a Saturday was slow. But it was kind of a blessing today. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dear Lord, Jett has the face of an angel. That hair cut is just perfect to show it off too. He's got just enough sassy in him to give him a sparkle in his eye. He's entitled to have an opinion you know. LOL What a little dreamboat. Dixie is in a swoon. Thanks for sharing those awesome pictures. He surely is your perfect little man.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Crystal - that boy :wub: is just too handsome, and what an expressive little face he has!! If he has a little attitude, he's entitled! Please
post more pics of Jett - he sure looks perfect to me. Now I'm going back to look at him again... :happy dance:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

he is so handsome and i love his cut


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Stunning pics of that little man, Crystal! By the way, I meant to post on the other thread but didn't get the chance.
Your ankle may be fractured and you better see an ortho doc before you keep running around and totally break it.
Fractures can heal faster than sprains if kept immobile with a light cast.


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

What a handsome boy! :wub: Jett!


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

That face just melts me :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I think the first one is the "President of the Company" shot. You should have that enlarged, hanging behind the store counter.  

the others are just perfect. I think the 3rd is my fav. ...here comes the question....what type of camera do you have ?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Aug 16 2009, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818274


> I think the first one is the "President of the Company" shot. You should have that enlarged, hanging behind the store counter.
> 
> the others are just perfect. I think the 3rd is my fav. ...here comes the question....what type of camera do you have ?[/B]



The 3rd one is my favorite too. It really shows his true personality. That's the face I see alot. :wub: 

I have a Canon Rebel XS and I love it.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

He is picture perfect! SUCH a doll face.


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

He is beautiful, why can't mine ever look that perfect?!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

That little man makes me swoon. :wub: Such beautiful pictures!


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Those eyes steal the show....


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

I LOVE that face! :wub: :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Those are fantastic pictures. They show his adorableness and personality so well. He is one melt-worthy boy. :wub:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I totally looooove that little man. Your pictures are awesome. Has he ever had tear stains?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Aug 16 2009, 01:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818407


> I totally looooove that little man. Your pictures are awesome. Has he ever had tear stains?[/B]


He's a really heavy tear-er when he plays and runs around. We used to really battle the tear stains. I've always washed his face daily with SpaLavish Facial Scrub and he's been on Probiotics for 2 years now. I switched him over to Dr. Harvey's food about 9 months ago. After he was on the Dr. Harvey's for around 6 months (religously...I haven't tried any others), the staining just went away. So I guess I'm attributing it to the food change. Or maybe we just hit on the right combination for us. We rotate the meat weekly so that he doesn't develop allergies to any one particular meat. His little face still gets wet when he runs and plays, but no stains develop! It's such a relief. I used to HATE it when customers would come in and ask me if I'd ever heard of Angel Eyes when they looked at Jett. Then I would have to explain why I won't use Angel Eyes or sell it. And I'm happy to report that we've had full blood panels taken twice now to make sure both Zoe & Jett are getting everything they need nutritionally, and all their levels are perfect.


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

and a perfectly adorable squeezable little boy. Give him and his sister kissies from us (well Tuffy and I, Toto might have other thoughts in his mind)


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Gorgeous photos,Crystal, I love them all. Jett :wub: is so precious & adorably cute. I love how you captured his expressions & the twinkle in his eyes.Congrats on getting the perfect shots of your perfect little model.


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

What a handsome little fellow! :wub: :wub: 

And what would a Malt BE without a strain of sass? It's part of the territory... :biggrin:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Aug 16 2009, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818422


> and a perfectly adorable squeezable little boy. Give him and his sister kissies from us (well Tuffy and I, Toto might have other thoughts in his mind)[/B]


 :w00t: ...... :hump: ...... :eusa_hand: ...... :HistericalSmiley: 

There was a little 4 month old male Miki who was in the store last week and he and Jett played so well together. Then all of a sudden all the little Miki wanted to play Toto's little game. LOL Jett politely declined numerous times and finally just looked up at me with a total look of disgust on his face as if to say "Aren't you going to do something about this?" :HistericalSmiley: Of course I rescued my polite little man and the Miki's mom had a good chuckle. :blush:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

aw hes such a cute wee man! Ive missed his photos


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

He is absolutely gorgeous!!! I love his sweet eyes! :wub:


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

He looks so regal! Beautiful!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww... Jett is a sweet heart for sure!!! Hes so handsome!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Aug 16 2009, 11:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818298


> QUOTE (Maglily @ Aug 16 2009, 08:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=818274





> I think the first one is the "President of the Company" shot. You should have that enlarged, hanging behind the store counter.
> 
> the others are just perfect. I think the 3rd is my fav. ...here comes the question....what type of camera do you have ?[/B]



The 3rd one is my favorite too. It really shows his true personality. That's the face I see alot. :wub: 

I have a Canon Rebel XS and I love it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


It's amazing really how we can read facial expressions (although at the moment I can't find the words to describe 'that look' exactly, but I know what it means)

my bro and sister both have Canon EOS "Rebels" I believe....they also have great pics. I will have to do some lookin' online to see if it is one and the same.

BTW did you take the siggy pic yourself or is that a professional portrait ?


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Hello, Crystal!

Thank you so much for the cute pics of your little prince! He looks amazing!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ahhh there he is!!!!!!!!!!!! I heart Jett! He is looking cuter than ever Crystal. Well I mean Jett always looks cute but maybe it's b/c I haven't seen pics in awhile. Absence makes the heart grow fonder....I really missed seeing your lil guy!

I really need to post pics of B&E soon. I've been slacking too!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

OMG! I just love that sweet little face. He looks perfect!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww that sweet little face :wub: :wub: :wub: 

jett is one of my fave malteses. please post more pics of him!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Aug 18 2009, 08:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819111


> BTW did you take the siggy pic yourself or is that a professional portrait ?[/B]


Wowza is that ever a compliment. I took the picture in my siggy myself. It was with a really old very SLOW Casio that I hated and wanted to throw on the ground and stomp on every time I used it. LOL If the picture was larger, you would see the poor quality. But I did catch a great moment with it!  

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Aug 18 2009, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819143


> Ahhh there he is!!!!!!!!!!!! I heart Jett! He is looking cuter than ever Crystal. Well I mean Jett always looks cute but maybe it's b/c I haven't seen pics in awhile. Absence makes the heart grow fonder....I really missed seeing your lil guy!
> 
> I really need to post pics of B&E soon. I've been slacking too![/B]


Yes you have! We need some new B&E pics!! :yes: Of course, I need to get some of Zoe too. It's so much easier getting a picture of Jett since he's here at the store with me every day.  

Thanks everyone for the really nice compliments on my little man. :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Awwwww, there's my boy, Jett :wub: :wub: :smheat: 

I believe I am still the President of the Jett Fan Club!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Jett has the most beautiful face I have ever seen! OMG, he is a cutie pie for sure! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh that boy is too cute to be real...adorable.


----------

